# ... sempre cultura è ... di tipo comportamentale ...



## Cattivik (18 Agosto 2017)

*... sempre cultura è ... di tipo comportamentale ...*

Ciao a tutti...

Sono sparito per un poco preso dai mille impegni ed ora che ho qualche giorno di ferie ho fatto un giro qui e volevo parlarvi della mia esperienza e sapere cosa ne pensate e come vi sareste comportati voi.

Ho trascorso qualche giorno in montagna in Alto Adige dove il tedesco è la prima lingua e l'italiano la seconda... giusto per farvi capire l'ambientazione. Su questo nulla da dire perché tutti molto cortesi e gentili e se ti rivolgevi a chiunque in italiano ti rispondevano con cortesia nella tua lingua.

Ma veniamo al nocciolo della questione "culturale". Albergo di ottimo livello con zona benessere, piscina, bagno turco, tre tipi di sauna, zona relax e altro.

All'ingresso della zona benessere un bel cartello con le regole tra cui quella di stendere sempre una salvietta in sauna prima di sedersi e l'obbligo d'entrare nudi.

Ora con nudi non si intende che per forza devi mostrare le tue grazie... ma semplicemente che non devi indossare il costume e se vuoi ti tieni coperto dalla salvietta (fornita dall'albergo in formato telo da mare).

Il motivo del non indossare il costume è perché in molti sostengono che le fibre sintetiche a quelle temperature (80 gradi) possono rilasciare a contatto della pelle sostanze nocive (e questo chi se ne frega problemi di chi lo indossa) e secondo perché tali sostanze vengono rilasciate anche nell'aria e chi è nella sauna (ambiente piccolo di suo) le respira.

Non entro nel merito delle motivazioni, ma visto che ci sono delle regole e tu sei ospite, le rispetti e ben si sa che in certe zone queste regole sono diciamo la "normalità". In alternativa si cerca un albergo senza l'obbligo di stare nudi... che poi volendo nudi non si è.

Detto questo... gente che entrava non solo con il costume senza mettere il telo dove si sedeva... ma addirittura con le ciabatte!!! Non pensavo che l'analfabetismo fosse ancora così diffuso nel 2017!!! 

Poi molte persone al 99% stranieri (tedeschi, austriaci, francesi ) giravano senza problemi nudi senza ostentare la nudità ma con naturalezza, appena uscivano prendevano il loro telo e senza coprirsi con ansia di nascondersi se ne andavano a fare una bella doccia fredda.

Io mi sono adeguato e ho fatto parte di quel 1% di italiani senza nessun imbarazzo e traendone giovamento dal poter stare libero in sauna e negli spazi preposti.

Voi che ne pensate? Vi è mai capitata una situazione del genere?

Cattivik nordico


----------



## ipazia (18 Agosto 2017)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...
> 
> Sono sparito per un poco preso dai mille impegni ed ora che ho qualche giorno di ferie ho fatto un giro qui e volevo parlarvi della mia esperienza e sapere cosa ne pensate e come vi sareste comportati voi.
> 
> ...


La nudità, secondo me, scatena una cecità selettiva 

Ho sempre pensato, a partire dalla mia esperienza di naturista, che legare il corpo nudo al sesso ( ai rimandi sessuali e quindi alla vergogna) sia una sorta di cecità. 

Il corpo è corpo, ed è una cosa così evidente che mi sono sempre stupita di come non sia evidente. 

Poi lo si può usare per una miriade di motivi, dallo sport al sesso...ma il corpo è corpo. 

In nord europa la cosa è tendenzialmente più serena. 

Bello, eh, girare semplicemente nudi?


----------



## ologramma (18 Agosto 2017)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...
> 
> Sono sparito per un poco preso dai mille impegni ed ora che ho qualche giorno di ferie ho fatto un giro qui e volevo parlarvi della mia esperienza e sapere cosa ne pensate e come vi sareste comportati voi.
> 
> ...


dove l'ho fatta io la sauna si era un gruppo misto e ognuno con costume e si anche le ciabatte, ripensando a chi era con me in sauna mi sarebbe piaciuto essere nudo ma certe cose nel centro italia credo che non siano possibili , invece capitato in Norvegia  passeggiando fuori alla sauna donne che uscivano nude senza coprirsi per entrare nella parte fredda però le signore erano divise dagli uomini.


----------



## brenin (18 Agosto 2017)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...
> 
> Sono sparito per un poco preso dai mille impegni ed ora che ho qualche giorno di ferie ho fatto un giro qui e volevo parlarvi della mia esperienza e sapere cosa ne pensate e come vi sareste comportati voi.
> 
> ...


Si, mi è capitato di asssitere a scene deplorevoli di nostri compatrioti in situazioni analoghe, che dire.... mi sono vergognato io per loro ( anche perchè, in ambiente multilingue, non potevano rimarcare meglio la loro provenienza italica con comportamenti.... bizzarri ).
E' strano però che sia stato concesso loro il permesso di accedere alla sauna così abbigliati....


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2017)

Io credo che ognuno abbia diritto ad avere il proprio pudore.
Non credo che uno slip possa creare gravi problemi di salute.
Comunque non mi è mai passato per la testa di usufruire di una SPA in vacanza, preferisco girare o riposare.
Sono stata in sauna di sole donne in un centro con piscina. Il costume l'avevo lasciato fuori dalla sauna; non l'ho più trovato.


----------



## ologramma (18 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che ognuno abbia diritto ad avere il proprio pudore.
> Non credo che uno slip possa creare gravi problemi di salute.
> Comunque non mi è mai passato per la testa di usufruire di una SPA in vacanza, preferisco girare o riposare.
> Sono stata in sauna di sole donne in un centro con piscina. *Il costume l'avevo lasciato fuori dalla sauna; non l'ho più trovato*.


se lo avevi comprato in una boutique lo credo ma se lo compravi a decathlon con le offerte chi te lo toccava:sonar:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Agosto 2017)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...
> 
> Sono sparito per un poco preso dai mille impegni ed ora che ho qualche giorno di ferie ho fatto un giro qui e volevo parlarvi della mia esperienza e sapere cosa ne pensate e come vi sareste comportati voi.
> 
> ...


si capitata una cosa simile anni fa 
siamo abbastanza maleducati


----------



## Cattivik (18 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> La cut...
> 
> Bello, eh, girare semplicemente nudi?


Si

Cattivik


----------



## Cattivik (18 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che ognuno abbia diritto ad avere il proprio pudore.
> Non credo che uno slip possa creare gravi problemi di salute.
> Comunque non mi è mai passato per la testa di usufruire di una SPA in vacanza, preferisco girare o riposare.
> Sono stata in sauna di sole donne in un centro con piscina. Il costume l'avevo lasciato fuori dalla sauna; non l'ho più trovato.


Nessuno dice che ognuno non abbia diritto ad un proprio e personale senso sul pudore infatti come detto nessuno era obbligato a stare nudo o meglio a mostrarsi nudo.

Se poi chi sono delle regole e tali regole non ti stanno bene o cambi posto o chiedi civilmente che le regole siano cambiate.

Per lo slip non so dirti... ma è marginale.

Vuoi mettere il piacere dopo 6 ore di camminata rientrare doccia... piscina per sciogliere i muscoli poi idromassaggio e per finire sauna...

All'inciviltà non c'è mai limite.

Cattivik


----------



## Cattivik (18 Agosto 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Si, mi è capitato di asssitere a scene deplorevoli di nostri compatrioti in situazioni analoghe, che dire.... mi sono vergognato io per loro ( anche perchè, in ambiente multilingue, non potevano rimarcare meglio la loro provenienza italica con comportamenti.... bizzarri ).
> E' strano però che sia stato concesso loro il permesso di accedere alla sauna così abbigliati....


Purtroppo c'era poco controllo... anche perché si presuppone che le regole vengano rispettate...

Cattivik


----------



## Cattivik (18 Agosto 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> dove l'ho fatta io la sauna si era un gruppo misto e ognuno con costume e si anche le ciabatte, ripensando a chi era con me in sauna mi sarebbe piaciuto essere nudo ma certe cose nel centro italia credo che non siano possibili , invece capitato in Norvegia  passeggiando fuori alla sauna donne che uscivano nude senza coprirsi per entrare nella parte fredda però le signore erano divise dagli uomini.


Sarà ma quando ero nudo in sauna pensavo solo a rilassarmi e a godermi il beneficio sul mio corpo... 

Cattivik


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> se lo avevi comprato in una boutique lo credo ma se lo compravi a decathlon con le offerte chi te lo toccava:sonar:


L'avevo comprato a Porto Rotondo, era meraviglioso. Mi consola che adesso userei lo slip per una tetta :carneval::facepalm::rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (18 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che ognuno abbia diritto ad avere il proprio pudore.
> Non credo che uno slip possa creare gravi problemi di salute.
> Comunque non mi è mai passato per la testa di usufruire di una SPA in vacanza, preferisco girare o riposare.
> Sono stata in sauna di sole donne in un centro con piscina. Il costume l'avevo lasciato fuori dalla sauna; *non l'ho più trovato*.


:rotfl:

Ognuno ha il diritto al proprio senso del pudore e di scegliere di andare in luoghi regolamentati in modo da non avere problemi a riguardo.

In trentino anche a me è capitato e mi sono adeguata alle regole com'è giusto che sia. 

Considerato che c'è gente che non sa rispettare nemmeno la regola della quiete, se non del silenzio, non mi stupisco per nulla nemmeno di quelli che entrano in saune a 90gradi con catene addosso. :facepalm:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Ognuno ha il diritto al proprio senso del pudore e di scegliere di andare in luoghi regolamentati in modo da non avere problemi a riguardo.
> 
> ...


Quelle con la catena le ho viste anch'io :rotfl: hanno imparato perché era raccomandato di toglierle.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2017)

Io ormai non mi stupisco più.
Arrivo da una mini vacanza a amsterdam e sono rimasta scioccata da come gli abitanti rispettino regole che in Italia non rispetterebbe nessuno 
Inutile dire che anche senza sentir parlare, gli italiani (non tutti, la maggioranza si) li riconosci da come delle regole se ne fregano
Io non sono per stare nuda davanti ad estranei ma sono abituata a rispettare le regole, avrei utilizzato il telo mare, sperando nelle sue dimensioni  
Per me il mio corpo resta una cosa mia intima  la cui visione decido io a chi offrirla.


----------



## spleen (18 Agosto 2017)

I nordici sono molto rigidi nel rispettare le regole, da loro. Peccato non lo siano altrettanto quando si trovano in Italy, basta vedere cosa combinano da ubriachi, tanto per fare un esempio. Penso che in loro ci sia molta ipocrisia in proposito.


----------



## ologramma (19 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'avevo comprato a Porto Rotondo, era meraviglioso. Mi consola che adesso userei lo slip per una tetta :carneval::facepalm::rotfl:


che vuoi fare l'età ci ha fatto lievitare , io ho la panza e alle donne il sedere e le sise.
Questa volta non sono stato a Porto Rotondo ,tanto il berlusca non c'era :facepalm:,e pensare che  ero ad un tiro di schioppo,
Rispondo : se vi capita un giretto pe Roma l'orda di vacanzieri  spesso giovani e stranieri  si comportano da incivili e barbari  sporcano e lasciano bottiglie in ogni dove anche per terra  ma tanto i dileggiatori della Raggi ( che dite sono del PD?) fotografano e ci ricamano sopra , il problema maggiore è che le multe non si fanno i vigili hanno paura dicono che sono pochi


----------



## Cattivik (19 Agosto 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> I nordici sono molto rigidi nel rispettare le regole, da loro. Peccato non lo siano altrettanto quando si trovano in Italy, basta vedere cosa combinano da ubriachi, tanto per fare un esempio. Penso che in loro ci sia molta ipocrisia in proposito.



Bhe secondo me stai mischiando pere con mele se ti riferisci alla dascia d'età 18/30 anni e alla situazione di ubriachezza.

Io mi riferivo a over 40.

Cattivik


----------



## Foglia (19 Agosto 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> I nordici sono molto rigidi nel rispettare le regole, da loro. Peccato non lo siano altrettanto quando si trovano in Italy, basta vedere cosa combinano da ubriachi, tanto per fare un esempio. Penso che in loro ci sia molta ipocrisia in proposito.


Quoto.Diciamo che noi, rispetto a loro, siamo molto più bravi a trasgredire le regole anche a casa nostra. E sicuramente non valiamo nulla nel chiederne il rispetto, ove trasgredite. Altrove sono molto più attenti, coi connazionali così come coi turisti. Qui ognuno fa un po' come gli pare, tanto conseguenze non ce ne sono.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> La nudità, secondo me, scatena una cecità selettiva
> 
> Ho sempre pensato, a partire dalla mia esperienza di naturista, che legare il corpo nudo al sesso ( ai rimandi sessuali e quindi alla vergogna) sia una sorta di cecità.
> 
> ...


e' vero ma non solo anche affrontare una tematica di mateice sessuale scatena bigottismo di massa


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che ognuno abbia diritto ad avere il proprio pudore.
> Non credo che uno slip possa creare gravi problemi di salute.
> Comunque non mi è mai passato per la testa di usufruire di una SPA in vacanza, preferisco girare o riposare.
> Sono stata in sauna di sole donne in un centro con piscina. Il costume l'avevo lasciato fuori dalla sauna; non l'ho più trovato.


ah ah ah ti hanno fregato il costume :rotfl:
madonna che pulciosi !!!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Agosto 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> che vuoi fare l'età ci ha fatto lievitare , io ho la panza e alle donne il sedere e le sise.
> Questa volta non sono stato a Porto Rotondo ,tanto il berlusca non c'era :facepalm:,e pensare che  ero ad un tiro di schioppo,
> Rispondo : se vi capita un giretto pe Roma l'orda di vacanzieri  spesso giovani e stranieri  si comportano da incivili e barbari  sporcano e lasciano bottiglie in ogni dove anche per terra  ma tanto i dileggiatori della Raggi ( che dite sono del PD?) fotografano e ci ricamano sopra , il problema maggiore è che le multe non si fanno i vigili hanno paura dicono che sono pochi


Roma è sempre stata sporca. L'orrore che ciò mi aveva causato durante una gita scolastica, mi ha portata a non buttare più nulla per terra. 
Allora lo avevo attribuito ai romani, come popolazione e amministrazione, ora mi rendo conto che dipende dalla quantità enorme e variegata di presenze. Questo non toglie che vi siano comunque responsabilità dei romani e delle amministrazioni che hanno eletto.
Per quanto riguarda la mancanza di rispetto delle regole, ricordo che quando ero andata a Londra la prima volta era imbarazzante quando nel residence per studenti arrivava il gruppo dei romani caciaroni e con un'aria da padroni come neanche gli antichi Romani. Purtroppo questo atteggiamento si è diffuso a gran parte degli italiani.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah ah ah ti hanno fregato il costume :rotfl:
> madonna che pulciosi !!!


Era un club costoso. :nuke:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era un club costoso. :nuke:


peggio che andar di notte :facepalm:


----------



## ologramma (19 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Roma è sempre stata sporca. L'orrore che ciò mi aveva causato durante una gita scolastica, mi ha portata a non buttare più nulla per terra.
> Allora lo avevo attribuito ai romani, come popolazione e amministrazione, ora mi rendo conto che dipende dalla quantità enorme e variegata di presenze. Questo non toglie che vi siano comunque responsabilità dei romani e delle amministrazioni che hanno eletto.
> Per quanto riguarda la mancanza di rispetto delle regole, ricordo che quando ero andata a Londra la prima volta era imbarazzante quando nel residence per studenti arrivava il gruppo dei romani caciaroni e con un'aria da padroni come neanche gli antichi Romani. Purtroppo questo atteggiamento si è diffuso a gran parte degli italiani.


io tutta sta sporcizia non ci ho fatto caso eppure ciò lavorato parecchio, ho amici che hanno fatto gli scopini o operatori ecologici che si alzavano alle cinque per il lavoro da eseguire o anche chi con i camion speciali cioè solo conducente e telecamera per prendere cassonetti messi ai lati delle strade ma spesso ostacolati dalle macchine in sosta quindi immagina il tempo perso.
La città è una moltitudine di quasi 4 milioni di abitanti puoi immaginare la fatica di far trovare pulita la mattina l'intera città poi mettiamoci tutti gli stranieri che vengono a roma , se sei stata qualche volta immagina ogni giorno una festa continua gente che passeggia da mattina  a sera tardi e tutti pensa con il cestino dietro dei rifiuti.
Sono stato a firenze , certo non la paragono a roma per grandezza ma anche là la sporcizia la puoi vedere in giro ma parlarne   non fa  scalpore , forse perchè ora c'è la Raggi?
Hai ragione che i romani sono caciaroni che ci vuoi fare ci piace facce riconosce però ammettilo siamo simpatici pensa a voi Milanesi con il detto :faccio tutto mi....... non siamo meglio noi almeno ti teniamo allegra:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Agosto 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> io tutta sta sporcizia non ci ho fatto caso eppure ciò lavorato parecchio, ho amici che hanno fatto gli scopini o operatori ecologici che si alzavano alle cinque per il lavoro da eseguire o anche chi con i camion speciali cioè solo conducente e telecamera per prendere cassonetti messi ai lati delle strade ma spesso ostacolati dalle macchine in sosta quindi immagina il tempo perso.
> La città è una moltitudine di quasi 4 milioni di abitanti puoi immaginare la fatica di far trovare pulita la mattina l'intera città poi mettiamoci tutti gli stranieri che vengono a roma , se sei stata qualche volta immagina ogni giorno una festa continua gente che passeggia da mattina  a sera tardi e tutti pensa con il cestino dietro dei rifiuti.
> Sono stato a firenze , certo non la paragono a roma per grandezza ma anche là la sporcizia la puoi vedere in giro ma parlarne   non fa  scalpore , forse perchè ora c'è la Raggi?
> Hai ragione che i romani sono caciaroni che ci vuoi fare ci piace facce riconosce però ammettilo siamo simpatici pensa a voi Milanesi con il detto :faccio tutto mi....... non siamo meglio noi almeno ti teniamo allegra:rotfl:


Ho detto che Roma l'ho sempre vista sporca. Da che c'è la Raggi non sono andata. Anche se a quella non affiderei il mio condominio.
Dicevo che ormai quell'aria tra il caciarone e il Giulio Cesare si è diffusa in tutta Italia. Purtroppo.


----------



## ologramma (20 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho detto che Roma l'ho sempre vista sporca. Da che c'è la Raggi non sono andata. Anche se a quella non affiderei il mio condominio.
> Dicevo che ormai quell'aria tra il caciarone e il Giulio Cesare si è diffusa in tutta Italia. Purtroppo.


per la prima risposta :non so se è capace di gestire un condominio ma vedo , leggo e critico quello che sta facendo ma dato che so de coccio e i giornali non ne parlano sta asfaltando piano piano strade che sono state rappezzate nei secoli precedenti dai precedessori e che ora con gare di appalto sono tutte messe a nuovo , constatato con gli occhioni miei , comunque c'è molto da fare e non so se ce lo permetteranno gli interessi di destra e sinistra sono tanti :incazzato:.
Per la tua seconda risposta  non credo che sia così i romani so caciaroni cìè possono imità ma mai sono eguali a noi , te lo ricordi Oscurello è il classico romanaccio come altri che sono stati qui pensa però che la maggior parte so oriundi ce saranno nati ma la loro storia è frammentata cioè non so veraci ( come le vongole:rotfl


----------



## trilobita (21 Agosto 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> I nordici sono molto rigidi nel rispettare le regole, da loro. Peccato non lo siano altrettanto quando si trovano in Italy, basta vedere cosa combinano da ubriachi, tanto per fare un esempio. Penso che in loro ci sia molta ipocrisia in proposito.


Ti quoto,in quanto da anni,nella mia città,i rigorosi,rispettosi nordici et similia,danno il peggio di sé.
Se un italiano a Ginevra si comporta in modo incivile,dalli all'italiano,ma se un americano,un australiano si spoglia e si butta nel Canal Grande dal Calatrava,come fosse a Disneyland,simpatico goliarda...
Le generazioni attuali sono globalizzate anche nel malcostume e maleducazione..
Io personalmente ho fermato un gruppo di ragazzi americani che erano già in costume pronti a tuffarsi direttamente a Rialto,dicendogli che questa non è Las Vegas.
Uno stava per venirmi contro,ho appoggiato il trombone per terra e stavo per fargli fare il bagno tanto desiderato,ma poi è intervenuto un addetto ai taxi ed un vigile ed hanno preso loro le generalità....
Se devo essere sincero,le persone più educate e rispettose,trovo siano i turisti che vengono dal Sud Italia,segnatamente i siciliani,ma un po' tutti in genere.
Parlo senza statistiche in mano,ma frequento amici proprietari di negozi di souvenir e commercianti in genere che vivono a costante contatto con i turisti.


----------



## trilobita (21 Agosto 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> per la prima risposta :non so se è capace di gestire un condominio ma vedo , leggo e critico quello che sta facendo ma dato che so de coccio e i giornali non ne parlano sta asfaltando piano piano strade che sono state rappezzate nei secoli precedenti dai precedessori e che ora con gare di appalto sono tutte messe a nuovo , constatato con gli occhioni miei , comunque c'è molto da fare e non so se ce lo permetteranno gli interessi di destra e sinistra sono tanti :incazzato:.
> Per la tua seconda risposta  non credo che sia così i romani so caciaroni cìè possono imità ma mai sono eguali a noi , te lo ricordi Oscurello è il classico romanaccio come altri che sono stati qui pensa però che la maggior parte so oriundi ce saranno nati ma la loro storia è frammentata cioè non so veraci ( come le vongole:rotfl


Oscuro credo fosse napoletano


----------



## ologramma (21 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Oscuro credo fosse napoletano


di origine napoletana credo


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ti quoto,in quanto da anni,nella mia città,i rigorosi,rispettosi nordici et similia,danno il peggio di sé.
> Se un italiano a Ginevra si comporta in modo incivile,dalli all'italiano,ma se un americano,un australiano si spoglia e si butta nel Canal Grande dal Calatrava,come fosse a Disneyland,simpatico goliarda...
> Le generazioni attuali sono globalizzate anche nel malcostume e maleducazione..
> Io personalmente ho fermato un gruppo di ragazzi americani che erano già in costume pronti a tuffarsi direttamente a Rialto,dicendogli che questa non è Las Vegas.
> ...


 mi tiri sempre in mezzo:rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (21 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi tiri sempre in mezzo:rotfl:


Non ho detto:"Quando un italiano entra in Ginevra....si comporta in modo incivile.."


----------

